# My X-trail 100k review



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, finally got over the 100,000km mark on the X-T last week.
I got to say that this has been the most reliable vehicle I have ever owned.

Total repair costs since purchase:

1) rear passenger side wheel bearing - $103 + install.

2) brake pads.

Total warning lights/engine lights that appeared: zero.

Hopefully the good luck will continue with my X-T.

Any other owners experiencing similar results?

:cheers:


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"Finally"? Geez, you make it sound it's been a long time in the making.
What are you averaging, about 50K a year?  That's a lot of driving.

We're still looking forward to 24K on ours.

Glad to hear things are going well for you though.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

That's a fair bit of mileage for a 2005er. Good to hear it's stood the test.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Xtrailguy said:


> Well, finally got over the 100,000km mark on the X-T last week.
> I got to say that this has been the most reliable vehicle I have ever owned.
> 
> Total repair costs since purchase:
> ...


I have hit 124,000km with fairly good results. My repairs/problems are:
1. Fuel gauge not reading accurately (Fuel sensing unit replaced, still have the problem from time to time)
2. Rear pads and rotors had to be replaced ($500), had no warning as the pad with the warning tab was fine, ~50% left. Front pads were 50%
3. Passenger side upper storage compartment doesn't like to stay close
4. Rust spot on drivers side rear fender
5. 6disc changer doesn't have any audio output at times

Overall I am happy with the vehicle, although I am still irritated with the brake problem. I have always driven nissan vehicles with little or no problem. This vehicle has given me the most problem out of the last seven, although it was relatively minor. Still happy with it and will miss it once the Rogue/Qasqai replaces it.

Greg


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

my 2000km review:
Overall GREAT vechicle, SMOOTH engine after broken in..

One thing that still pisses me off is the Rattle from the center dash. Everytime i go over bumps is like i shake a paint can. I brought it to the dealer, they said they taped sthg loose together with some special tape, but it didnt even last one day and the rattle is way worse now. Gonna bring it in again.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't think it's the same rattle, but I just had a dash issue solved. My 2 month old X sounded like all the top sections of the dash were rubbing together and creaking, very annoying. Dealer explained there is a tech bulletin, some vehicles are missing felt pads at 3 attatchment points where the dash attatches to the firewall. Entire dash had to come out, 4 hours labor (warranty). Problem solved, I feel a lot better about the vehicle now. Now if I can fix the little rattle in the sunroof...


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm at 38,000kms and the only thing that I have to report is the drivers side window actuator. It was causing the window to squeal when going up. Nissan replaced it in about an hour and even gave me a Versa to drive. :woowoo:


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

BrianJ - do you have the tech bulletin number? I have had my X-Trail in twice now for creaking noises on the driver and passenger sides of the dash. They have removed both glove boxes and the A-Pillar to install foam. They have also taped down the screws. The vehicle is much quieter now but I still hear something vibrating and occasional creaking noises where there I am traveling over hard packed snow.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't see the number mentioned on the invoice, but I'm stopping in to pick up a touch-up stick tomorrow (thursday) and I'll ask about it. The cause is stated as "Lack of felt insulation at dash mounting guide pins."


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

NTB06-058, dated September 21st, 2006. You didn't hear it from me.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I should have knocked on wood after my last post. I am hearing a rattle comming from the passenger side. I thought it was something my wife may have left in the cup holder. Then I thought maybe it was something in the glove box. It was neither. I have a service comming up in a week and will have them listend to the sound. 

Would it help if I gave them the tech bulletin #. when I went in for the service?


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

BrianJ said:


> NTB06-058, dated September 21st, 2006. You didn't hear it from me.


Brian - thanks for your help.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Oreo said:


> I have hit 124,000km with fairly good results. My repairs/problems are:
> 
> 3. Passenger side upper storage compartment doesn't like to stay close
> 
> Greg


Greg, you might like to try the following to see whether it helps in keeping the lid catch properly engaged:

There are 2 horizontally and opposing pins underneath the front edge of the lid. When you compress them inwards they should be free to move but should be spring loaded. I lubricated these locking pins. 

Then, on the lower stationary structure you have the 2 square opposing holes where the locking lid pins have to enter/engage. In my case, I carefully removed some plastic material from the hole edge nearest to you when sitting inside the car. There might typically be a ridge (or flashing) of material preventing the pins from engaging the holes properly. One could use a small file or sharp knife to remove just a little material (0.5mm at the most!). 

Regards


----------

